# adult halloween party ideas



## M (Oct 3, 2003)

I am having an adult halloween party and am doing a scavenger hunt around town. i have a lot of things on the list, but i am still looking for more ideas. (last year the teams only missed one item each) If anyone has any good receipes i could use them. I am also hoping that i will have enough video or digital cameras so that i can make the teams take pictures of them doing certain things. eg. behind the bar in a restaurant, in a cemetary, pumping gas for a stranger, at a drive thru window, with a cop etc...


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

One of the local radio stations had a SH and the one task that sticks out in my mind was :
to take a picture of the Lotto billboard sign being changed.
It was pretty hard, of course I do not know if they do that in your area.

If you want some thing really hard (I know it would be for me) a picture of them at a bar in drag. Male or female would have to dress accordingly. Or clowns, nuns, and preists, ECT.

I'll be lurking for you.


----------

